# Manips By Courtney :D



## rangergirl56m (Jan 15, 2009)

*I love your work! Here's my info if you'd like to try giving Dunn a shot.

Form
Type: (background, manip, etc): Background
Size: big as you can get?
Pictures (as links!):*Nicole Strait's Photos | Facebook
* Background (color, pictures, etc): Beach, Field, Desert, Blizzard? You pick 
Main colors: Whichever matches the background
Text: whatever you'd like...his name is Gone & Dunn It.
Font: any?
Other: 

Sorry, I don't have any specific ideas in my head for it right now... I would love for you to do something creative. Thanks!
*


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks! I'll get started soon. Your horse is very pretty!


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

rangergirl56m- Yours is done! If you want anything added, changed, whatever, tell me 









http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac123/courtneyh604/rangergirl56m.jpg?t=1261542419


----------



## rangergirl56m (Jan 15, 2009)

It looks AWESOME! I love it! As a photographer I think it's really cool to see how people can take what I see through the camera lens & then change it into what they see. It is great, thank you so much! :-D


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks! I'm glad you like it :wink:


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Form
Type: (background, manip, etc):background please!
Size: the same size as it is now
Pictures (as links!): i will put that up in a few minutes... i cant figure out how to 
Background (color, pictures, etc): picture, you can decide where!
Main colorsink (pink is our color) and brown
Text: Rena (and any qoute if you feel like it!) 
Font: something fancy?
Other: sorry, i am not very specific, you can just be creative! 

Thanks in advance!

*


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Tess Wise | Facebook here it is! thanks again (the profile picture is the one)


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

I'll get started now!
Do you have any other pictures? The one you gave me it pretty small, so what I can do with it is limited.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

pony hunter rydr said:


> I'll get started now!
> Do you have any other pictures? The one you gave me it pretty small, so what I can do with it is limited.


oh sorry! haha you can make it bigger if you want  thank you!
oh and let me know if you cant make it bigger... i could find another one i think


----------



## 2hot4u (May 2, 2009)

*Form*
*Type: (background, manip, etc):background *
*Size: any*
*Pictures (as links!):*
*Sign Up for Facebook | Facebook*

*- Sign Up for Facebook | Facebook*


Sign Up for Facebook | Facebook

Sign Up for Facebook | Facebook

Sign Up for Facebook | Facebook

Login | Facebook

Login | Facebook

Login | Facebook

Login | Facebook

Login | Facebook





*Background (color, pictures, etc): a misty feild or something...*
*Main colors:Red and blue*
*Text: Foxy Misty Morn and Vanessa Lyon*
and a good pretty quote please!
*Font: something fancy*
*Other: definitly dont have to use all pics. Just some.. if you can use all.. then...*



*ps. all pics work, they just say the login stuff..*


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

2hot4u- The pictures don't work for me...


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

ridergirl23- I'm finished with yours! Anything you want changed, etc, just tell me  It's kind of small, but that was the largest I could make it.









http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac123/courtneyh604/ridergirl23.jpg?t=1261622330


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

thank you so much! i love it!! haha i jsut read your signature the: polite ponies let you jump first, and it made me crack up. XD


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

haha I know! But it's the truth. So I guess my pony is very polite :lol:
Glad you like it!


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

2hot4u- do you still want one?


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

bumping up 
Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

One I did yesterday


----------



## 2hot4u (May 2, 2009)

ok, ill try to get the piccies! sorry about that....
lets see...
im gonna haveta post it with the pictures up on the screen(sorry)








http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3622970&id=679297717




as i said,.. pick your favs outta those. you DO NOT have to use all of them


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

^ Thanks! I'll get started soon


----------



## 2hot4u (May 2, 2009)

just giving this a bump up!


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

Sorry it's been taking so long! We have family over so I've been really busy. I'm almost done though, no worries


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Awesome job ^^

*Type: (background, manip, etc):* Background, please ^^
*Size: *Same as those prior.
*Pictures (as links!):* If I knew how to do a link would...
































*Background (color, pictures, etc): *http://blog.ltc.arizona.edu/azmasternaturalist/J0316912.JPG and if that's not possible just use black ^^
*Main colors:* Royal blue and yellow.
*Text:* "In light of the full moon, the blind will see passion"
*Font:* Umm... Monotype Corsiva?
*Other:* Pick whichever of those photos you want. All or one, two or three, I don't care. If at all possible could you fit one of the dogs and one of the horses, though? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

2hot4u- here is yours









http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac123/courtneyh604/2hot4u.jpg?t=1262468633


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

SorrelHorse- Your is done! I don't think this is exactly what you asked for, but I like it  If you want me to redo it or anything, just let me know









http://i892.photobucket.com/albums/ac123/courtneyh604/SorrelHorse.jpg?t=1262483897


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

That's perfect! Thanks so much!


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

SorrelHorse said:


> That's perfect! Thanks so much!


Glad you like it!


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

new thread: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-artwork/photo-manips-d-44305/#post511378


----------



## 2hot4u (May 2, 2009)

thank you sooooo much!!!1 i love it!!!


----------



## pony hunter rydr (Dec 14, 2009)

2hot4u said:


> thank you sooooo much!!!1 i love it!!!


Glad you like it so much


----------

